# Transcendence (2014)



## Liverbird (Dec 21, 2013)

Two leading computer scientists work toward their goal of Technological Singularity, as a radical anti-technology organization fights to prevent them from creating a world where computers can transcend the abilities of the human brain. 

teaser#1 narrated by johnny depp
[YOUTUBE]cVBZK-AIXj4[/YOUTUBE]

teaser#2 narrated by morgan freeman
[YOUTUBE]_3yNgd4_RRk[/YOUTUBE]

official full length trailer
[YOUTUBE]280qnrHpuc8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 21, 2013)

i'm all in for this


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks very intriguing.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 21, 2013)

it has a lot of possibility to go in either direction. i'll be impressed if it manages to stay on track


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2013)

Doesn't make any sense how an organization can be anti-technology.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 21, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Doesn't make any sense how an organization can be anti-technology.



it's sci-fi, arguments are invalid


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2013)

Sci-fi shouldn't be exempt from common sense.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 21, 2013)

tell me about it


----------



## Tandaradei (Dec 24, 2013)

The movie looks interesting. Artificial intelligence is one of my favourite topics of all time. Hopefully they won't fuck this up.




Mider T said:


> Doesn't make any sense how an organization can be anti-technology.



what to you mean? There are tons of religious organizations out there. Also an technology like that could threaten humanity, so I don't see a problem with powerful organizations opposing it.


----------



## olaf (Dec 24, 2013)

I kinda regret watching the trailer since it's like 90% of the movie.

I just hope I'll forget most of what I've seen before I go and see that movie


Mider T said:


> Doesn't make any sense how an organization can be anti-technology.


don't be silly, there were and still are many groups that are opposed to progress (in general or just in some aspects, like extremist religious groups for instance)


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 24, 2013)

More like it looks like shit


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 24, 2013)

I am in, but it is going to be average.

Reminded me of :


----------



## Gabe (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks interesting


----------



## Detective (Dec 24, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> More like it looks like shit



Tyler knows whats up.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello shodan


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 25, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> *Reminded me of : *



loool , how did you even think of that


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 10, 2014)

The poster looks cool.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]kLnafnNhOLo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Batman4Life (Apr 19, 2014)

Has anybody seen this and how was it?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 19, 2014)

The Matrix has you.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Its gotten some piss-poor reviews.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 19, 2014)

I saw it.

Really disappointing. But it was almost okay. 

It has a very interesting storyline. But it just drags. Nothing extraordinary happens. Just follows a very predictable one note story. Plus there are some head scratcher plot issues, which wouldn't be as noticeable if the film was more gripping.

If you love the concept, then watch it. But it doesn't deserve much praise.


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 19, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I saw it.
> 
> Really disappointing. But it was almost okay.
> 
> ...



Essentially this... 

great potential, just dragged.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 19, 2014)

"Hey Morgan Freeman is in the trailer, it must be good!"


----------



## wibisana (Apr 26, 2014)

just seen it.

*Spoiler*: __ 




well yep I expected Brainiac thing (destroy all after ultimate knowledge)
or Will actually clean the world by mind controlling all human, and enslave all.

well half ass ending we had.

btw human is sure overrated, they did think feel more important any anyone else (other Organism or earth itself)


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 27, 2014)

It was a borefest...


----------

